# are all jobs boring?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the boredom makes me a little depress. are all jobs like this or do I just get easily bored? do i just get all the boring jobs?

my job: type stuff in computer over and over again. today I tested to make sure the mp3 players worked over and over again. i sure work such exciting jobs...sigh.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

porno? doubt it


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Over 90% I'd guess.


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

My job is a bit tiring sometimes but not boring. I am a Spanish Interpreter over the phone. I am supposed to be an Engineer (have the degree) but due to lack of experience, and laziness I haven't been able to get a job in my major. I wonder if an Engineering job would be boring or not. Your job sounds fun by the way, it's better than a job at McDonalds or at a grocery store. In fact I am grateful that my job is in a desk rather than standing all day. Both my job and yours sound fun.


----------



## SproutCat (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder the same thing. I'm always soooo bored at work. It feels like the days drag on forever and I can't wait until the end of the day or weekend. Wish I wasn't wasting more than half of my life being bored/miserable. What can ya do tho? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## kyamac (Aug 19, 2016)

This is a very legitimate and interesting question!

I actually basically hated every single job I had from high school to my now early 20's. However, I have been going to school to become a certified public accountant (CPA) and am currently interning at a job that I really like. I can work 10 hour days and the time literally zips by like nothing. This is something that I could have never imagined when I was working as a waiter or any of my other crappy low-skill jobs. I enjoy thinking, working on a computer, solving problems, and there is a good balance of alone time and collaborative work.

I am not saying that my job is necessarily for everyone; however, I do believe that there is hope that you can find a job you would like, as well. I say this as a person who completely understands your concern and asked myself the same question many times throughout the years!


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

The days are so slow, like the trees reaching for the sun. Good grief.


----------

